# My first go with the new Meguiar's Version 2 dual action polisher.



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Got the new dual action polisher out this morning and was amazed by the results.

1. Snow foamed the car with Ph neutral snow foam.
2. Washed with Meguiar's Ultimate wash and wax.
3. Pressure washed off.
4. Dried with Meguiar's water magnet.
5. Clayed car with Meguiar's clay bay and quick detailer.
6. Machine polished with Meguiar's ultimate compound.
7. Machine polished with Meguiar's ultimate polish
8. Hand polished with Meguiar's Ultimate wax.

And here is the finished car (plus a picture of my little collection)... All comments welcome....

just a shame it wasn't sunny..!!!


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

looks amazing mate, love the Megs stuff.


----------



## mcmillan (May 13, 2011)

That looks amazing. Great work

I've just got a Das-6 and had one go at doing my S60R, looks like the same colour, is it sapphire black?


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Great results!! You have more Megs products in stock than Halfords


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

love your collection man and the results are real nice too, one day............


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great results there fella, nice one.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice , just a shame after 4 hours i simply cannot screw the handle on mine , its going back , the bolts simply wont locate and lock in place


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Heavenly said:


> Very nice , just a shame after 4 hours i simply cannot screw the handle on mine , its going back , the bolts simply wont locate and lock in place


Not Good that mine went in really easily...!!!!! Meguiar's are really good if you have any issues with their stuff so you shoulod not have any worries getting a replacement


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

mcmillan said:


> That looks amazing. Great work
> 
> I've just got a Das-6 and had one go at doing my S60R, looks like the same colour, is it sapphire black?


Mine is special black think its paint code 019..


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

BRUNBERG said:


> Great results!! You have more Megs products in stock than Halfords


Nice comment thanks.... Sometimes that is actually true.. just a shame Halfords don't stock the whole range.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

ben16v said:


> love your collection man and the results are real nice too, one day............


Thanks Ben.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

David Proctor said:


> Not Good that mine went in really easily...!!!!! Meguiar's are really good if you have any issues with their stuff so you shoulod not have any worries getting a replacement


Yes purchased from Shinearama and one call to Phill to ask about it and next morning a new machine was on my doorstep to replace it , superb service and handle went on in 10 seconds....! Mine was faulty along wth another ive since found out , i believe the thread in the machine was slightly drilled out larger hence the bolts supplied would not lock in or that seems to be the only explanation i can find.


----------



## drakey0811 (May 25, 2011)

What a great finish, I love black when clean but I really stuggle.


----------

